# Anonymous Takes Down Indian Gov Sites



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Anonymous shoots back at Indian Govenrment trying to Censor the Web as we know.
After all that news and complaints of MTNL/Reliance and other ISP Broadband Users of sites getting blocked this has come up.



> Anonymous has claimed responsibility for cyber-attacks on a host of Indian government websites, in retaliation to the country’s web censorship plans, which most recently blocked websites like Daily Motion, Pastebin, Vimeo and the The Pirate Bay.
> 
> *Announcing the attacks, Anon_Central tweeted: "Namaste #India, your time has come to trash the current government and install a new one. Good luck."*
> 
> ...



*Source.*




> The *Joh Doe *Order:
> *Video sharing sites blocked on court order-TOI*
> 
> *Internet Service Providers block torrent sites on HC order-TOI*



We Are The Legion.We Are Anonymous.We Are Not Impotent


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

Nice


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

bull$hit, stupid people.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

taking down dead websites.


----------



## Anorion (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

hey give them some credit, got to do something in those long hours after school
wait, is it vacation tiem?


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



Anorion said:


> hey give them some credit, got to do something in those long hours after school
> wait, *is it vacation tiem?*



YeS IT IS.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

The change in government is long overdue. But the next government won't be any better IMHO. Censoring the web is the most cowardly thing imaginable to be done by the Indian government.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The change in government is long overdue. But the next government won't be any better IMHO. Censoring the web is the most *cowardly thing* imaginable to be done by the Indian government.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



cowardly? i find it strategically brilliant(dictatorial countries use this strategy)
surpress the populace's freedom of expression/speech so that you remain the "Clean"  and "Good" neta


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> cowardly? i find it strategically brilliant(dictatorial countries use this strategy)
> surpress the populace's freedom of expression/speech so that you remain the "Clean"  and "Good" neta



How does suppression of freedom of expression make you a good neta? Would you support a neta who takes away your freedom of speech? I cannot tell the difference between a neta and a maggot on a corpse.

I think the main reason for the government to get serious about web censorship is Anna's campaign against corruption, which brew up a cyberstorm and reached out to people via the net. Now no maggot likes to be removed from the corpse it is so happily feeding upon. So, they decide to block the net to prevent something like this from happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How does suppression of freedom of expression make you a good neta? Would you support a neta who takes away your freedom of speech? I cannot tell the difference between a neta and a maggot on a corpse.
> 
> I think the main reason for the government to get serious about web censorship is Anna's campaign against corruption, which brew up a cyberstorm and reached out to people via the net. Now no maggot likes to be removed from the corpse it is so happily feeding upon. So, they decide to block the net to prevent something like this from happening.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



i Think commander made a Sarcastic Comment on ......


----------



## ico (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

hmm Indian culture is to blame.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



> Indian culture is to blame.


 Boring.  there is a thread for this.lets keep it to 
*Ind. govt. vs Anonyomous*


> *How does suppression of freedom of expression make you a good neta?* Would you support a neta who takes away your freedom of speech?


no "_Pardafash_"(exposing) news articles(which would be considered "Defamatory")---->voter populace unaware of thier Neta's true colors----->vote same neta into power


----------



## swa (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

Just Add 
*
before 
www.(website's address which is blocked by your ISP )
and you are good to go!
tested on airtel!


----------



## mrintech (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



swa said:


> Just Add
> *
> before
> www.(website's address which is blocked by your ISP )
> ...



 

*i45.tinypic.com/70co7d.png


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

good move(If action only done because of censorship) else those idiot politicians will soon run dictatorship..

FYI I never had problem running those sites.  still running on Airtel.


----------



## Nipun (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



clmlbx said:


> good move(If action only done because of censorship) else those idiot politicians will soon run dictatorship..
> 
> FYI I never had problem running those sites.  still running on Airtel.


For me, on MTNL first it says "Access to this site has been blocked as per Court Orders" and it loads properly when page is reloaded..


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

nothing that like with Airtel here, opens in one go


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

The govt will just talk.I doubt they'll do anything.
Only facebook and 1 or 2 more are facing censorship.Google(Search,youtube,blogger) is out of it.India dropped the case against them


----------



## masterkd (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

every site opening normally for me!!


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

This is where public sector companies have a stronghold, if they impose censorship, their actions can be protested against and even threaten to disconnect the services. Say that to a private company and you'll get the disconnection letter the day after.

I'm able to access the sites, via BSNL. What they are doing is simple DDoS attacks, undertaken by some jobless Yindian kids. I've idled at their irc channel and have found out they are nothing but wannabe anonymous hackers trying to make an impression, every 5-10 minutes they shout #tangodown dot.nic.in and blabber. What they do not realize is, it took so much planning, so much protests and hungerstrikes to pass a bill that the media supported(lokpal). Now with the entertainment industry's support for the ban, you think a group of wannabes can make a difference? I'd say it will be a miracle if it happens.

Denying access to site that are never accessed is not an eye opener, rather a "cool" thing to brag about.


----------



## Theodre (May 19, 2012)

Not talking in favour of anonymous but the sites blocked (mostly) are illegal sites and that piracy is happening because the contents provided in the sites (most of em) is not available in india or is too much for an average indian to handle!  Most of them prefer to download the free stuff as they don't prefer to pay Rs.499 on an english album (even though there are other cases  ) What they should have done is discourage piracy by providing all the good stuff which can be handled by average indian (in most cases it cannot be, i know) But is such a bad idea to censor and challenge the open web without providing the good service, thats not fair 


PS: i do support govt for taking down 300+ indian music sites man they should have buyed the indian musics not pirate them


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

just a DDoS, sites will come back up in few days.
Indian - Computer Emergency Response Team is back to life after the attack.


----------



## silicon_fusion (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

Gud work Anonymous


----------



## swa (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



mrintech said:


> *i45.tinypic.com/70co7d.png



try via mozilla
and when it asks for certificate just add to exception!
worked for major banned websites.

tested on delhi airtel

if then also not working then use proxy! which definitely works
try boratp***y


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

all this LOIC business wudnt b possible if Pingala hadnt come up with Binary in the 5th century BC

DDOS yeh who we giving free stress testing practice to?

the 3 guys went abt it the right way asking for infringing urls to go down, the lazy ISP guys blanket banned everything in sight


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

I thought lawyers and judges are very intelligent but after it raises quertions....


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

Good news ?


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

Man in what world are we going. They are simply taking away my internet freedom.


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

They wont censor facebook.If they do.I dont know what might happen


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

Have some trust in the Indian Government. This will go on for sometime, when the dust settles, everything will be back to normal and people will quickly forget if this even happened.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



serpent16 said:


> *1.They wont censor facebook**2.If they do.I dont know what might happen*



1.they will 
unless the Media/news people bring out this topic everytime
2.what will happen? a bunch of jobless Yindian types will DDos attack indian government sites  as if the "mango"(_Aam_) _Neta_ cares about that

if these impotent Anonymous craps want to show something they should hack the Swiss Bank Database pull out account details of every indian neta born and post it on any govt. website.
now that would be Ballsy


every 14-15 august the government sites get hacked by the *enemy*,in return our *pat**rio**tic* hackers hack thier sites


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*

dont fret when there is a will there is a way. use ultrasurf . P2P FTW. Long live anonymous 

* method tested on MTNL . thanks SWA


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2012)

government should block all torrent sites 
it dose'nt make any difference for me,i get legit stuff


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> government should block all torrent sites
> it dose'nt make any difference for me,i get legit stuff



Yeah.But now what about So many shows Our l@me TV channels dont AIR anymore?
So no More HIMYM?
We seriously need new TV channels to air shows like Himym,family guy etc.Star world just doesnt show new seasons


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah.But now what about So many shows Our l@me TV channels dont AIR anymore?
> So no More HIMYM?
> We seriously need new TV channels to air shows like Himym,family guy etc.Star world just doesnt show new seasons



OT-
Why don't you just *download* or download via Amazon or some other online media store


----------



## Nanducob (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Anonymous Takes Donw Indian Gov Sites*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have some trust in the Indian Government. This will go on for sometime, when the dust settles, everything will be back to normal and people will quickly forget if this even happened.


this.
B.S comes and B.S goes.


----------



## balakrish (May 21, 2012)

I guess BSNL haven't blocked any of the sites mentioned here. (pastebin,daily motion and blah blah).
I can access all of them. Thanks to BSNL anyways.
Also thanks to anonymous for these attacks to save our internet freedoms.
But i GUESS these attacks are by Pakistani hackers in the name of Anonymous.
Just a GUESS.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> Congratulations Anonymous.
> 
> Keep the job up. But the main problem with this type of reply doesn't hart anyone who is responsible for the blocking order. Netas dont care about that. Actually most of the Neta's dont know what that hacking means.



When you hack 'em a 100 times or so, then they will start taking notice.

I think Anonymous should hack their bank accounts and reveal their bank balances to the public. Along with all their sources.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> When you hack 'em a 100 times or so, then they will start taking notice.
> 
> *I think Anonymous should hack their bank accounts and reveal their bank balances to the public. Along with all their sources.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1
this.is what they should do to make a real difference
not just hack a government site to make pseudo-pirate-Yindian types  happy

oh and i said that too with different wording,same point though



> if these impotent Anonymous craps want to show something they should hack the Swiss Bank Database pull out account details of every indian neta born and post it on any govt. website.
> now that would be Ballsy


----------



## ico (May 22, 2012)

Learn the difference between "hack", "deface" and "DDoS".

DDoS is lol.


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

^^
Actually a Big lol.!


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> not just hack a government site to make pseudo-pirate-*Yindian* types  happy



You just used a word invented by ico!


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You just used a word invented by ico!



klipfart??


----------

